# Drawing a good likeness x



## Linzibx (Aug 26, 2015)

This is just a pic I did from an advert for some kind of hair product x so don't have the pic I copied it off x
But I was wondering if anyone has tips on how they get a good likeness x I seem to find painting animals fine, but I am a bit daunted when it comes to human faces and getting a good likeness x


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

This drawing is perfect to me, it's really beautifully done, the shading looks perfect, her hairs looks real, I love your style :vs_closedeyes:
I can't give you any advice cause for me tis perfect, but maybe one of the other awesome artist on here will :biggrin:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I personally think you did a wonderful job. Proportions all look correct to me and it appears that you executed the drawing quite well.


----------



## Linzibx (Aug 26, 2015)

I recently tried to draw David Beckham from a magazine x just sketching but I did the face too wide and it didn't look recognisable x so I binned it x I'll try again with another well known face and post it on here and see if people know who it is x lol


----------



## Linzibx (Aug 26, 2015)

Erilia I just had a quick look around and do u like manga x I love that style of art ur drawings are great x had a little go trying to teach my self that style x it interests me x


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Linzibx said:


> Erilia I just had a quick look around and do u like manga x I love that style of art ur drawings are great x had a little go trying to teach my self that style x it interests me x


Yes I'm a big fan of manga, and it is one of the style I like to draw in :biggrin:
If you're interested I can give you a link to awesome tutorials on youtube by Mark Crilley, is really good at manga and real life style ! He has some books out too with tutorials, I have his first one, and it helped me a lot in practicing :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Linzibx (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a book on drawing manga x I'll have to dig it out and see who wrote it x might of been him x


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry but no idea how can you make this pictures even better >.<

It's wonderful!

PS: May I ask why you put so many 'X'? No problem with, but I found it uncommun XD


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your drawing is fantastic.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

While your work is wonderful.. without being able to see the original there's no way to tell how close you are on the proportions. But being a "Face" artist as well.. I know how daunting it is to get things just right. 

There are a few options. The most widely used (I use it as well) is to grid your work. It's a bit tedious.. but will help you greatly getting the proportions exactly correct. 

Another trick I use is to take a photo of my sketch (before any shading) and lay it over the original to see how close I am. This will give me a better idea of where corrections are needed (since it can become very old looking at it the same way all the time. 

Something else that will go right along with that.. is to look at it upside down and/or backwards (A mirror helps with this). It gives you a new view.. and when upside down you aren't looking at eyes, mouth, etc.. but rather abstract shapes

HTH


----------

